# Things to make winter time interesting



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dave,

You might want to try this post again.

Chuck


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Unless he's saying there's nothing you can do to make winter interesting!!!


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Maybe he needs some hints...


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

There is always shoveling snow, chisseling ice off the walkway, spreading salt, scraping windows, digging out the end of the driveway after the city plows have gone past for the umpteenth time, chopping firewood, cleaning last year's ashes from the fireplace, putting towels on the floor to sop up the water leaking in because of the ice dam on the eaves, thawing water pipes, going to the courthouse for the lawsuit by the little old lady that was out walking her dog at 4 AM and fell on your icy sidewalk that you didn't even know had iced over at 3 AM... 

winter time is anything BUT "uninteresting"...


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry folks.
 
I blew it!
 
I just couldn't get photos to work this time (It used to be easy for me) so I finally tried editing my own post with new text and photos and even that didn't work.  After that I edited out the text - but couldn't edit out the topic.








 
Anyway, I was looking through some prototype pictures and thinking that they sure look like some of the things that modellers do outside in the winter.  
 
So - back later this evening  
Dave


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

There we are! 

It's 40 below outside and I'm taking photos on a station platform where even a slight breeze feels like it will rip your face off. Surely someone, someplace has been running trains outside at 40 below - and has pictures to prove it. They could keep the batteries warm under their coat just like I protected my camera. Or not! 


Or perhaps a little ice on your track is holding you back. Just put on your skates and get out there are play trains. Hey! Your not going to be golfing so why not? Getting a group of friends together in your back yard might be a problem. Hmmmm. Friends can be funny people.


Cold and ice may be put-off's but many of us play in the snow. We just get out that funny looking Aristo plow and push it through the powdery drifts. Darn! Why didn't they invest in a real plow? They had plenty of old cabooses to work with and I'm sure they would have had a real hit on their hands and not just a novelty. 



Anyway, just a few fun pictures because we recieved our first 4 inches yesterday and the aircraft carrier that I call my driveway seems even bigger this year.

Just glad I'm building and running trains indoors and hosting the annual Christmas party at my place.

Dave


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you have all the fun shoveling snow, salting the drive and walks and cutting fire wood.







. All I get to do is run trains outdoor. Later RJD


----------

